# 22 lr coyote rifle?



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i just got a 22 lr rimfire at wally world today for 89 bucks i also got some remington gold hollow point 36 grain bullets it has a 10 round clip and is made by a brazillian company called mossburg its a model 702 plinkster would this have enough umph to head shot a coyote at 50 yards


----------



## smileyball32 (Dec 27, 2004)

what the h#ll are you thinking? don't shoot if it wont kill it fast, go bigger :eyeroll:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

i also own a 22 mag i know for a fact that it would have enoguh umph for 125 yards


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The plinkster is the bottom of the line rifle, I have heard nothing but bad about it. You are now also talking about the cheapest bulk ammunition available. It will not take a coyote in one shot, if you want to unload on it you MIGHT kill it. If you have anything bigger, please use it.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

If you can limit your shots to absolutely no more than 20 to 40 yards, and make only head shots in which you are 110% certain you can hit the exact spot to make a clean kill, buy all means go for it. However I know I personally do not have that kind of discpline or skill to do such a feat.

I know people that have smacked Coyotes with Centerfire Rifle Cartridges that have ended up tracking the Coyotes, and in fact had to do it myself one time when I hit on too far back in the body with a .243 Winchester out of a Savage Striker Handgun at 100 yards. Yep the coyote decided to turn just as the shot broke and I too ended up tracking a coyote to put a wounded coyote out of it's misery.

I treat the coyote just like any other game I go in search of, and as such use enough gun / bullet / load to cleanly and humanely dispatch them. In fact I probably respect the Coyote as much or more than any other animal I hunt. I think we owe it to the game we hunt to harvest them in a sportsman-like, humane manner. Remember all of us hunters are being watch, and watched quite closly by all of the anti hunting / shooting groups out there.

Larry


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

well i know what ur saying it is a pretty cheap rifle but it shoots sub 1 inch groups at 100 yards and for 89 dollars hell thats a good deal and i use open sights i shot a couple of red squirrels today i shot around 6 or 7 most of them required a 2nd shot well they didnt need a 2nd shot but i put them out of there misery and the whole coyote thing the largest caliber i got for coyote without ruining the pelt is my 22mag and i also got a 260 but ill stick wit the 22mag or i might use the 22lr cause of its accuracy and with a headshot i would beable to kill it ill probably end up unloading on it anyways


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_rookie said:


> well i know what ur saying it is a pretty cheap rifle but it shoots sub 1 inch groups at 100 yards and for 89 dollars hell thats a good deal and i use open sights i shot a couple of red squirrels today i shot around 6 or 7 most of them required a 2nd shot well they didnt need a 2nd shot but i put them out of there misery and the whole coyote thing the largest caliber i got for coyote without ruining the pelt is my 22mag and i also got a 260 but ill stick wit the 22mag or i might use the 22lr cause of its accuracy and with a headshot i would beable to kill it ill probably end up unloading on it anyways


Under 1 inch at 100 with iron sights and the cheapest rifle available, you should really sign up for the olympic shooting sports you will be a legend :lol:


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

lol i wish but its really simple the secret is...
NO WIND 
CONCENTRATION 
SLOWLY *PULLING* THE TRIGGER NO JERKING IT 
AND THE MOST IMPORTANT PRACTICE 
I must go throught around 50 lr bullets a day practicing breathing teqneques 
and my pellet rifles good god if im not shooting my 22lr i usually go through around 50-100 pellets a day


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

sorry forgot to mention im 14


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

the_rookie said:


> lol i wish but its really simple the secret is...
> NO WIND
> CONCENTRATION
> SLOWLY *PULLING* THE TRIGGER NO JERKING IT
> ...


Either your 100 yards is closer to about 50 feet, or you are lying. 1 inch at 100 yards with match ammo, a scope and a 300 dollar gun is considered excellent. It is called 1 moa and is a good objective to shoot for in rimfires. I don't care how much you practice, or how you pull the trigger no one could possibly produce 1 inch at 100 yards with a mossberg plinkster and remington golden bullets.


----------



## the_rookie (Nov 22, 2004)

im telling ya i do it


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

The absolute BEST group I have ever shot at 100 yards with a .22 LR was with my Ruger K77/22VBZ (highly modified) with a 8x32x44mm AO Rifle Scope on it (set at 32x with parallax eliminated) using the ammo this rifle prefers (Wolf Match Target). That group measured exactly ONE INCH for 10 shots. But I still wouldn't even consider it for Coyote Hunting if I was shooting from a Bench with the rests I use for Rimfire Bench Rest Shooting.

You are never totally sure what an animal is going to do at any given instant. If a Coyote so much as turns its head when you are trying to head shot a Coyote with a .22 LR you'll have a wounded Coyote that is ether going to require tracking, or escape wounded to die a slow horrible death. As sportsmen we owe it to what ever we are hunting to do it in a humane manner, and our own set of ethics dictate to us what the means to each one of us individually.

Larry


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

the 22 is an awesome gun if you havea scope on i can take out squirrels at 50 yards, havent tried farther than that though, go to wally world, buy a cheap scope and go shooting, my gun is a semi auto so all you have to do is pull the trigger real fast and fill up an animal with lead, i almost guarentee it wont take something bigger than a rabbit down in one shot!


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

they sell bullets at walmart that are called hollowpoint, those cost a little extra but are more devastating, use them and you will have a BETTER kill rate! i use to use regulars and it would take two shots to kill squirrels and rabbits if i was lucky, but now it only takes one shot with the hollowpoints


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

izaak do you live in a very rural area?


----------



## izaak23923 (Jan 9, 2005)

yes


----------



## TheEnd (Jan 6, 2005)

any of u heard of the federal 550 round box of hollow points?
i like them cheap but u cant u them for 200 yards but at 50 they are killer and i found they shoot better with a solid bullet on the casing so always check before u ut it in ur gun (with all kinds of rimfires)
:beer:


----------

